# EMTB for $5000 to $6000 For Employee gift



## toytech64 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey all

I am going to be buying one of my employees a 20 year anniversary EMTB. He does mountain bike and I want to get him a trail to Enduro style EMTB. My budget is under $6000.

He is not an aggressive rider and take it easy most of the time

The Ferrari Wire Peak pro has good specs and is $5600 and the Canyon Spectral is $5000. What are the thoughts on these bikes.

Thoughts on any others?

Thanks for the help, I am trying to get him the best I can for under $6K


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Haven't purchased from either of those companies, both of which I've heard good things about, but have MTB experience and excellent CS from Trek and Specialized shops. If you have a good dealer for either in your area, I'd look at what they have to offer since their warranty would be valuable (to me).


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

YT Decoy line has some of the best bang for the buck. Quite a few of my buddies ride the Decoy, have great things to say.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

If it was me, I’d try to buy a bike that has nearby support. That might mean Speshy or Trek. Your profile says Santa Cruz. So maybe an Intense Tracer?

The reason I say, whatever you end up, make sure it is local is bc the last thing I’d want to do is give someone a gift, and if something goes bad, have them stuck reaching out to someone in Germany or wherever...packing up a bike and shipping it...waiting for it to be returned...and something else going wrong.

I’m not saying Canyon or Y&T make bad bikes, far from it. If I were e-bike shopping, the decoy would be near the top of the list, but if I was buying for someone else, I’d buy something with LBS support.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you hiring?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

GT_guy said:


> Are you hiring?


No kidding. And during COVID no less, when lots are scared to death about their jobs (well, where I am at least). Nice employer!!! Highly personalized, stoke-inducing gift too. Wow. Your employees must be thrilled to be where they are. Well done!

As for emtbs, I just bought 2 of these e-fat bikes (for my daughter and me) to extend the season through 6-8 months of Canadian winter weather. Pretty niche though...

https://www.norco.com/bikes/2021/e-mountain/e-fat-bikes/bigfoot-vlt/bigfoot-vlt-1/


----------



## toytech64 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks all for the help. My local dealer made me a deal on a Levo that I could not pass up. Only problem is it is a month out and I have to not tell him about it until it shows up!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

toytech64 said:


> Only problem is it is a month out and I have to not tell him about it until it shows up!


FYI - Haibike 2020s still available - great motor, nice suspension and reliable - but only if you can see past 27.5 and external battery ha ha

Check this one - Haibike NDURO 2.0 $4,400

https://www.americasbikecompany.com...ric-Mountain-Bik-p/haibike-2020-nduro-2.0.htm


----------

